# What´s the scariest Horror Movie you´ve ever seen???



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine is Haute Tension, I bought the movie and is just sitting there in my home, I can´t watch it again...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 25, 2008)

The Exorcist


----------



## d n d (Jun 25, 2008)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre.  I will never watch that again


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I will never watch that again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Which one? the original or the remake? both are scary, I find the first one prettyscary because all looks VERY real not so many effects... and the remake it has very... uhmm.. greapic killings, like every detail..


----------



## talste (Jun 25, 2008)

The Exorcist (Directors cut) ! I'm still not able to watch that one alone.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 25, 2008)

O i dunno...it's hard to pick i've seen so many! 1 film that never fails to freak me out is the ring...freaky death child..


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 25, 2008)

texas chain saw massacare and THe hills have eyes..I will never ever watch those movies again ..you would have to pay me lots lots cash to ever set eyes on the hills have eyes again omg.......


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_texas chain saw massacare and THe hills have eyes..I will never ever watch those movies again ..you would have to pay me lots lots cash to ever set eyes on the hills have eyes again omg......._

 

Yeah that movie IS creepy, the first one is much more scary than the 2nd part I think, I grossed out when they raped the girl.... ewww...


----------



## florabundance (Jun 25, 2008)

anything with pale ghost children...the ring, the grudge... just anything. i got scared at Unbreakable for gods sake lol


----------



## Ithica (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG! REC Its in spanish so theres subs BUT OMG I have never EVER been so on edge for a film! Honestly the bestest scariest film ever. 

My bf wouldnt hold my hand cos he was worried he'd jump and crush my hand ahaha


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 25, 2008)

eww i hate movies with Creepy kids too it freaks me out. 

Glitter .... J/k 


White Noise 
The Exorcism of Emily Rose 


I've been too freaked out to go see The Strangers


----------



## florabundance (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ithica* 

 
_OMG! REC Its in spanish so theres subs BUT OMG I have never EVER been so on edge for a film! Honestly the bestest scariest film ever. 

My bf wouldnt hold my hand cos he was worried he'd jump and crush my hand ahaha_

 
my spanish teacher made us go see this
not educational
and not cool lol
but it was a great film


----------



## d n d (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BAMBOOLINA* 

 
_Which one? the original or the remake? both are scary, I find the first one prettyscary because all looks VERY real not so many effects... and the remake it has very... uhmm.. greapic killings, like every detail.._

 
The remake with Jessica Beale.  
I bought that movie, watched it once and that was it!!!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_The remake with Jessica Beale. 
I bought that movie, watched it once and that was it!!!_

 
Yeah it is very scary... I remember when I watched, I had nightmares, I closed my eyes and I would see him coming to get me.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_The Exorcist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh man i seen that when i was like 9 or so and i have not been able to watch it as an adult
scariest movie of all time for me. Oh an i don't like any movie that has the devil or anything of that sort


----------



## concertina (Jun 25, 2008)

The Exorcist and The Ring. Terrified me to my core.


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ithica* 

 
_OMG! REC Its in spanish so theres subs BUT OMG I have never EVER been so on edge for a film! Honestly the bestest scariest film ever. 

My bf wouldnt hold my hand cos he was worried he'd jump and crush my hand ahaha_

 
I haven´t heard of it, but i just read the plot in wikipedia and it seems really cool, I might buy it this weekend, I love spanish movies in general, spanish dramas are the best! anyway.. back o the topic, there´s this thriller that is spanish as well the name is Tesis, you can read the plot in here.

Tesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That movie is so freaky.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 25, 2008)

I have yet to watch a movie that actually scares me. Im still waiting . lol


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 25, 2008)

Another vote for the Exorcist. I dunno, when you're Catholic, it just scares the living piss out of you. I refuse to ever watch it again. That little bitch creeps me out.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_The Exorcist and The Ring. Terrified me to my core._

 
Same here!!!! The Exorcist scares me the most. I can't look at her face. Even when they did the parody of it in Scary Movie 2, i can't watch that. It literally stops my heart. I hate that demon looking face. Some nights it pops in my head when i'm trying to sleep & then i have to turn the tv on! Years ago really late at night a show i was watching had finished and this commercial came on with a picture of a young girl. It went...."she was such a talented young child actress but why did she choose to make THIS movie".....screen shows a flash of that girl from the exorcist!!! I'm in the dark & everyone in my house was sleeping. I swear i almost died!!!! I read on imdb.com that the previews in the theatres for that movie were just a flashing white screen with her demon face appearing. The thought and image of that has given me many sleepless nights! Movies like The Ring i hate too because of the look of their faces.   

When the Sixth Sense came out, i was 12 or 13 and it really scared me!!! Also, stupid movies like Scream, Chucky (child's play), & Halloween always freak me out when i have to go somewhere dark or when i'm trying home late at night! My boyfriend sometimes says "watch for Chucky in the back of your van!" when i leave his house but sometimes i make him inspect the whole car before i leave LOL


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 25, 2008)

See, probably a LOT of you are in the position.... but as much as I freak out with any horror movie out there...  can´t stop watching them, lol. Is like I know that I probably won´t sleep at night, or I´l be super paranoid about it, but I just can´t help it, I think there´s a part of me, that enjoys being scared.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jun 25, 2008)

It's sad that creepy movies have stayed with us thew childhood & into adulthood. The last scary movie I watched was "IT" and I still hate the look on that damn clowns face.


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2008)

"IT" is the scariest fucking movie ever!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 25, 2008)

Nightmare on Elm Street & Child's Play are the scariest movies I've ever seen.  Nightmare because is has to do with dreams and I've always had really vivid dreams that sometimes came true so when I saw that I freaked the hell out and prayed over and over that it would never happen to me.  Child's Play because I watched it with my cousin and we weren't really allowed to watch scary movies but he told me it was alright, I got sooooo scared of that doll.  THEN to make it worse, after it was over I said I had to go to the bathroom, he told me to take something to the kitchen while he ran to the bathroom and hid behind the shower curtain so when I went in there he jumped out and scared me half to death.  Even after he would tell me that Chucky was going to come out of the toilet and bite my butt hahaha.  It's funny now but honestly it traumatized me and I haven't seen a scary movie since.


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Nightmare on Elm Street & Child's Play are the scariest movies I've ever seen.  Nightmare because is has to do with dreams and I've always had really vivid dreams that sometimes came true so when I saw that I freaked the hell out and prayed over and over that it would never happen to me.  Child's Play because I watched it with my cousin and we weren't really allowed to watch scary movies but he told me it was alright, I got sooooo scared of that doll.  THEN to make it worse, after it was over I said I had to go to the bathroom, he told me to take something to the kitchen while he ran to the bathroom and hid behind the shower curtain so when I went in there he jumped out and scared me half to death.  Even after he would tell me that Chucky was going to come out of the toilet and bite my butt hahaha.  It's funny now but honestly it traumatized me and I haven't seen a scary movie since._

 
Omg! Your cousin is an ass.


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I have yet to watch a movie that actually scares me. Im still waiting . lol_

 
Yup same! I also found the Exorcist to be a complete joke. It was more funny and stupid than it was scary


----------



## Divinity (Jun 25, 2008)

Saw 3.  Had to stop the movie 10 minutes into it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Yup same! I also found the Exorcist to be a complete joke. It was more funny and stupid than it was scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! Peeing on the floor. ya. seriously? lol 

I am catholic, and I have also done a lot of research on things like Demons and such , and I know how it was a "real story" but the movie really didn't do the entire story or situation justice.  what a flop. hah


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 25, 2008)

I really dislike House of a 1000 Corpses and The Devil's Rejects.  Those are some seriously messed up films, and even scarier because, like The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, they have a ring of reality.
Creepy!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I'd have to say that the movie Dead Silence really creeped me out. That's the one with the ventriloquist doll that looks kinda like a clown/little boy. It was kind of cheesy, but at the same time if anything like that fucking doll ever showed up on MY doorstep, into the fireplace or wood chipper it goes!!! There's a part in the movie where this clown doll is rocking back and forth by itself in a rocking chair. NO MA'AM!! I don't do clowns.
The creepiest thing I ever saw was recently. There was this movie about that serial killer Ed Gein who alot of the scary killers are modeled after (he lived in the 40's or 50's in Wisconsin or somewhere around there) and there's a scene where he has killed this woman and skinned her and he runs around outside naked WEARING HER SKIN, BOOBS AND ALL. I told my bf right then to change it and I will NEVER watch it again. EWWWWWWW.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 25, 2008)

~ Hehe Cilds play gave me nightmares for 2 years lol, I gues i was 4 or 5 and I didn't even see the movie, just the commercials and I had dreams about it forever. They also had these dolls called my buddy dolls the boys name was chuckie and he had a sister, I had the sister and had to get rid of it b/c of the brothers name lol. 

I don't think most horror movies are too bad b/c you can tell they are made up . The movies that really creep me out are the ones that could happen in real life.


----------



## frocher (Jun 26, 2008)

...............


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 26, 2008)

I never got over IT
I must've been in like grade 4 and it was the worst thing I could've watched as a kid


----------



## Kalico (Jun 26, 2008)

The Descent was really scary for me. My bf almost pulled my kneecap out once during it, and left bruises on my hands LOL. He's no longer allowed to touch me during scary movies.


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_The creepiest thing I ever saw was recently. There was this movie about that serial killer Ed Gein who alot of the scary killers are modeled after (he lived in the 40's or 50's in Wisconsin or somewhere around there) and there's a scene where he has killed this woman and skinned her and he runs around outside naked WEARING HER SKIN, BOOBS AND ALL. I told my bf right then to change it and I will NEVER watch it again. EWWWWWWW._

 
Ohhhh Ed Gein... I have read about him, I didn´t know there was a movie about him...as far as I know, Texas chainsaw massacre is based on that story, what´s the name of the movie you watched?


----------



## Evey (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I really dislike *House of a 1000 Corpses* and The Devil's Rejects. Those are some seriously messed up films, and even scarier because, like The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, they have a ring of reality.
Creepy!_

 
omg House of 1000 corpses wasn't even scary but it just bothered the hell out of me when I was at the theater...I had to walk out. It was just messed up. The whole time I kept saying...WTF? WTF!?...

The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre was scary. The one part in that movie that scares the crap out of me is when the guy walks in the house and he hears this snorting sound and he gets close to that door and leather face comes out and busts him over the head and drags him in...that's fkn creepy...

When I was little I was traumatized by Chucky...to this day, dolls scare me...Remember when they came out with those My Buddy dolls? They looked JUST like chucky...If you don't know what I'm talking about...GOOGLE you'll see what I mean...

and yes...IT is the scariest fkn movie ever!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 26, 2008)

I have two: 

*Texas Chainsaw Massacre* (1972 version) and *Hostel*

I remember I was 14-15 the first time I saw *TCM*. I remember holding my breath when the last girl living is running thru the brambles in the dark (just after Leatherface kills her handicapped brother), and her HAIR gets _caught_ in the bramble bushes...OMG...I was DYING. I have long hair, and I totally empathized with that happening! SO scary!!

*Hostel* was the other scariest one, simply because I could see something like that being totally plausible. People are fucking sick. I am sure as anything that stuff just like that goes on. Could you _imagine_ waking up in a dark room full of torture instruments, with some sicko eyeing you up and down thinking of how they were going to toture you to death???!!!! No. Most of us would NEVER want to invision such a thing...But this movie made me think of that. How terrible. It literally made me sick..Not precisely with fear..but with that feeling that you just KNOW things like this happen. Really. They do.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

House of a 1000 corpses really bothered me.   However I loved the devil's rejects and didn't find it scary.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

The exorcist and It when I was a kid... I couldn't sleep or take a shower...


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Hostel* was the other scariest one, simply because I could see something like that being totally plausible. People are fucking sick. I am sure as anything that stuff just like that goes on. Could you imagine waking up in a dark room full of torture instruments, with some sicko eyeing you up and down thinking of how they were going to toture you to death???!!!! No. Most of us would NEVER want to invision such a thing...But this movie made me think of that. How terrible. It literally made me sick..Not precisely with fear..but with that feeling that you just KNOW things like this happen. Really. They do._

 

Hah! I just watched Hostel II couple of days ago, I didn´t wanted to watch not because I was scared of the first one, but because I hated Hostel I SO much, I refused to watch the 2nd part, Hostel I was a joke, it was just naked european girls... If I wanted to see JUST that I would watch some girl porn or something lol, so yeah, I was pretty mad that Ithought this was going to be the same crap, except with american girls.
BUT i changed my mind after I watched, like you said, it is very creepy that this things happens for real, people like that sick, really exists, I just hope not to meet anyone like that.. *knock on wood*

On the other hand... is there anyone here from Slovakia??? or from any other eastern european country??? I´m just asking because I´m curious if maybe this movie affected the amount of tourists, like people being scared that tis REALLY happens over there and they don´t wanna travel over there..... maybe is a stupid question but you know..-


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 26, 2008)

mine def. has to do something with zombies! as much as I hate to watch zombie movies I just can't stop it.  I haven't been scared as much as when I saw the first few minutes of 28 weeks later.  I kept looking the other way through the scene where the zombie horde attacks the country house.  All that noise was making me feel claustrophobic. Silly, but I found that way too disturbing.  The darkness in the cinema didn't help me relax throughout the movie


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 26, 2008)

oops double post!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_ 
*Hostel* was the other scariest one, simply because I could see something like that being totally plausible. People are fucking sick. I am sure as anything that stuff just like that goes on. Could you imagine waking up in a dark room full of torture instruments, with some sicko eyeing you up and down thinking of how they were going to toture you to death???!!!! No. Most of us would NEVER want to invision such a thing...But this movie made me think of that. How terrible. It literally made me sick..Not precisely with fear..but with that feeling that you just KNOW things like this happen. Really. They do._

 
I didn't watch hostel, but there's a similar scene, i guess, in Gothika, which looks so plausible its disturbing


----------



## Kalico (Jun 26, 2008)

Ohh there was also this Tourist movie... I think that's what it was called. Very scary, made me not wanna do back-packing... lol


----------



## Willa (Jun 26, 2008)

Demon's movies scares me but I love it hahaha

Demons and Demons2
By an Italian producer I think, from the 80's

28 days later, the part with the preacher climbing up the stairs... IEWW!!!!!

And I loved I am Legend
Just for the part where he loses his dog in the dark and has to go in to get her back... SCARY!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

The movie 'It' gave me the creeps when i was around 6 years old...i hated clowns after watching it..


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 26, 2008)

I never saw a movie that scared me to death yet. I'm still waiting for a really scary movie.

I would say the movies: texas chainsaw; the begining & devil rejects. These movies I think are the goriest.


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 26, 2008)

the Stranger was so scary and frightening.. it's something that I feel could actually happen in real life. Unfortunately, the movie is so pointless


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BAMBOOLINA* 

 
_Ohhhh Ed Gein... I have read about him, I didn´t know there was a movie about him...as far as I know, Texas chainsaw massacre is based on that story, what´s the name of the movie you watched?_

 
It was called In the Light of the Moon and it came on after his biography on A&E or one of those channels. I don't think any of the actors were "famous" because I really didn't recognize any of them, but the guy who played Ed Gein was freakin' CREEPY AS HELL!!! The biography did say that Norman Bates, Leatherface and a few others were based of off him. EWWWWW!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 26, 2008)

Not really a horror movie but still creeped me out so much - Children of Men. It was way too realistic and I could so see something like that happening. I couldn't get it out of my head for days.


----------



## frankenstain (Jun 27, 2008)

Its not exactly "horror" but Fire In The Sky. I seriously can't sleep for a couple weeks if I watch it.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm I'd have to say The Descent. I wasn't screaming out loud or anything but the way that movie put me on edge was crazy. The start of 28 Weeks later was also kind of scary! It was non-stop, loud and graphic. When I was a kid I remember Hell House, Poltergeist + Night of the Living Dead scared me pretty badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly most of the recent horror movies I've seen had made me laugh...


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_the Stranger was so scary and frightening.. it's something that I feel could actually happen in real life. Unfortunately, the movie is so pointless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wanna see the strangers so bad! i´t hasn´t been release in my country yet, damn.... 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_Ohh there was also this Tourist movie... I think that's what it was called. Very scary, made me not wanna do back-packing... lol_

 

oh yeah tourist, that was supossed (sp?) to be in Brazil, I didn´t finished it , don´t remember why.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Hmm I'd have to say The Descent. I wasn't screaming out loud or anything but the way that movie put me on edge was crazy. The start of 28 Weeks later was also kind of scary! It was non-stop, loud and graphic. When I was a kid I remember Hell House, Poltergeist + Night of the Living Dead scared me pretty badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly most of the recent horror movies I've seen had made me laugh..._

 

Poltergeist... damn . i was so scared when I was little, to the point that I wouldn´t watch t.v or get close to any t.v, so I guess this movie works if your kids are like stick to the t.v all day long, lol. (like me..)


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

OO Silent Hill kind of creeped me out...when the alarm went goes off i have to look away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dawn of the Dead scared me...because i hate zombies...i live in fear that maybe someday it will come true


----------



## couturesista (Jun 27, 2008)

Ben is  the scariest movie I've seen. It was so creepy. A remake of the movie was done not to long ago, they renamed it Willard, I didn't like it to much. Although Ben freaked me out, I prefer it over Willard.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 28, 2008)

I havent found a horror to scare me yet. When I was younger scream used to scare me hahaha.


----------



## Willa (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Hmm I'd have to say The Descent. I wasn't screaming out loud or anything but the way that movie put me on edge was crazy. The start of 28 Weeks later was also kind of scary! It was non-stop, loud and graphic. When I was a kid I remember Hell House, Poltergeist + Night of the Living Dead scared me pretty badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly most of the recent horror movies I've seen had made me laugh..._

 
Ho yeah!
I totally forgot about the Descent!
That movie scared the hell out of me!!!


----------



## liv (Jun 29, 2008)

The Exorcist.  It doesn't help that I watched it when I was nine and was only with my two older sisters.  I used to have nightmares that the little girl would talk to me in that creepy as shit voice through the air vents in my room.  I still have a little panic attack if I see a portion on TV or see something online with her possessed face.  

The Shining.  Holy creepy Jack Nicholson.  And the lady in the bathtub.  Those who have seen it know what I am talking about.  I was scared to go into the bathroom if the curtain was closed for ages.  And I had nightmares she would chase me around my house.  Also saw this when I was in elementary. 

House of 1000 Corpses wasn't 'scary' but extremely disturbing and I would never watch it again.

Movies like The Ring I never found scary.  Except that one part they show her face up close, just because I really don't like when they make people look like that (see "Exorcist" lol).


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 29, 2008)

I hated clowns after Stephen King's It. 

The Exorcist messed me up pretty badly especially after that scene in the uncut version where she runs down the stairs like a spider...

Speaking of spiders, Arachnophobia is one of the cruellest movies ever made. It played on arachnophobes fears so perfectly. I still freak out when I am in the shower or on the toilet thanks to that movie!


----------



## frankenstain (Jun 30, 2008)

YouTube - Fire In The Sky Alien Sequence

For your pleasure. Based on a true story BTW.


----------



## captodometer (Jun 30, 2008)

The Fly (Jeff Goldblum version)

It wasn't really scary, but creepy as hell.  And gross beyond belief.


----------



## bgajon (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ithica* 

 
_OMG! REC Its in spanish so theres subs BUT OMG I have never EVER been so on edge for a film! Honestly the bestest scariest film ever. 

My bf wouldnt hold my hand cos he was worried he'd jump and crush my hand ahaha_

 
 OMG!!! After reading your post I just had to find out about this movie (I'm a sucker for horror films even though I close my eyes half the time). I found the trailer and I'm truly scared... but I NEED to watch it now!! I even woke up my husband to watch it with me and he told me "Yeah..My friend lent it to me, want to watch it?" NOOOO!!! but of course I will I just have to now.

The scariest movies are the Shinning and for some reason   
The Ring scared me to death. I just saw it once and I WILL NOT WATCH IT AGAIN.
 Also the scene from the grudge where the freaking child appears under the covers makes me crawl out of my skin. 
 My husband thought he would have a laugh and one night went under the covers and I thought "MMMHH!! What is he up to?" hoping it was something naughty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and when I looked under the covers he was making the same freaking sound and face as the evil creepy child does!!! 
 I just started screaming, then I cried and then I started punching him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was such an ASS!! I told him that if he ever tried to scare me again I would wear his balls as earrings.


----------



## glamdoll (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_OMG!!! After reading your post I just had to find out about this movie (I'm a sucker for horror films even though I close my eyes half the time). I found the trailer and I'm truly scared... but I NEED to watch it now!! I even woke up my husband to watch it with me and he told me "Yeah..My friend lent it to me, want to watch it?" NOOOO!!! but of course I will I just have to now.

The scariest movies are the Shinning and for some reason 
The Ring scared me to death. I just saw it once and I WILL NOT WATCH IT AGAIN.
Also the scene from the grudge where the freaking child appears under the covers makes me crawl out of my skin. 
My husband thought he would have a laugh and one night went under the covers and I thought "MMMHH!! What is he up to?" hoping it was something naughty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when I looked under the covers he was making the same freaking sound and face as the evil creepy child does!!! 
I just started screaming, then I cried and then I started punching him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was such an ASS!! I told him that if he ever tried to scare me again I would wear his balls as earrings._

 
I think they are remaking "REC" into the english version. i saw a trailer w/ the girl from the exorsism of Emily Rose, and its about reporters following fire fighters and they get trapped and all that jazz. so yeah just thought I'g give you guys a heads up


----------



## Ithica (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I think they are remaking "REC" into the english version. i saw a trailer w/ the girl from the exorsism of Emily Rose, and its about reporters following fire fighters and they get trapped and all that jazz. so yeah just thought I'g give you guys a heads up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are doing a remake in english im telling your girlies, im not usually scared of horror films but the spanish version was amazing. I jumped quite abit!!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 30, 2008)

*Poltergeist...* *The exact reason I never had a TV in my bedroom when I was younger & still get creeped out by it sometimes.*

I barely remember the movie now, but I will not watch it again.

Ironically, I LOVED scary movies when I was really young. My mom would let me watch all the Stephen King's etc. Like, I loved "IT". Now I just wish there were half decent ones out.

I really enjoy ones based on true stories: ie serial killers, etc. Now THOSE are creepy!


----------



## Willa (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_The Fly (Jeff Goldblum version)

It wasn't really scary, but creepy as hell.  And gross beyond belief._

 
Ho yeah, and I didnt remember how disgusting he gets a the end when I watched the movie last month


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 3, 2008)

I saw wayyyy too much, wayyy too young (BAD idea)

My earliest memories of being scared witless was watching The Evil Dead and Cannibal Ferox...
I've watched The evil dead since, and thought how funny it was (all those prosthetics) but for it's time, it was pretty scary!
The second was and still is, _nasty_.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ithica* 

 
_They are doing a remake in english im telling your girlies, im not usually scared of horror films but the spanish version was amazing. I jumped quite abit!!_

 
I agree!
REC was a nice, creepy film.

Think, Blair Witch meets Night Of The Living Dead!

Good stuff


----------



## SJazzy (Jul 3, 2008)

Hong Kong Horror Movie - "The Eye".....This scences in the movie pop up everytime I take a lift in a quiet night, walking down/up staircases at night. I am an asian, so the kind of ghosts they protray in the movie is very often heard about...


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 3, 2008)

The original Juon tv series from Japan. Forget the movies made for the teather, the TV series was much scarier!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jul 3, 2008)

I love watching scary movies and it doesn't really scare me much for some reason even the old ones. There was one movie that really creeped me out tho. It's an Asian horror film called The Untold Story or Bloody Buns. (I don't know which one it is.)  Basically it's about a man who runs a restaurant and then he starts to kill people to make pork buns and then he sells them to his customers. It's very gory and I had to turn it off halfway through because I couldn't finish watching it. After I watched that movie I never ate pork buns again!


----------



## xiahe (Jul 3, 2008)

The Hills Have Eyes (the remake).  I will NEVER watch that movie ever again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - it was really gory/bloody/nasty too - even worse than any of the Saw movies, imo.


----------

